# Personalized Service - View the a...WAY List Online



## Platinum Interchange (Apr 12, 2010)

*Personalized Service - View the a...WAY List Online *

As an individual timeshare (vacation interval) owner, you're automatically a member of Platinum Interchange. You have the CHOICE to exchange with any exchange company!

Contact a Vacation Counselor directly by phone, email or complete a quick Online exchange request form. Our Vacation Counselors will provide individualized, prompt and quality service. Your Vacation Counselor will charge the applicable exchange and/or upgrade fees after your Week is obtained and confirmed by you. Also, your Vacation Counselor will provide you with a confirmation number and resort information. If we don’t have what you are searching for, we will offer practical suggestions of available alternative resorts and destinations. We will also attempt a search for your exchange request amongst our industry contacts and contact you when it's obtained. 
View the a...WAY List (current inventory availability updated daily). Peruse at your leisure with family members or friends, for the destination of your choice! One exchange guest said, "The a...WAY List is one of the best inventions in timeshare in the past 5 years!"

Platinum Interchange
www.platinuminterchange.com
1-800-854-2324


----------



## teepeeca (Apr 13, 2010)

*Just "confirmed" a SoCal timeshare for 2011*

Hello,

Just wanted to let everybody know that I just confirmed a SoCal (1-br) resort for next year, using P. I..  Found it on the "A--way" list.  (Free site that shows waht they have "NOW")

Obviously, I'm "pleased" with what PI has to offer.

Tony


----------



## LynnW (Apr 13, 2010)

I  also got lucky last fall when I found a week that I wanted on the a-way list.

Lynn


----------



## JudyS (Apr 29, 2010)

I really like the new interface for searching!  Being able to search by state, check-in date, etc. makes things MUCH easier!


----------



## ptprism (Apr 30, 2010)

*I agree.*

I have just booked my third vacation with Platinum. I, too, like to be able to sort and search EASILY for vacations.


----------



## ronandjoan (May 31, 2010)

I have really been enjoying the personalized service and great resorts available.  I also like that we have 2 years to use the bonus weeks.

We just got back from a stay at Scottsdale Camelback Resort that was a bonus week from PI.


----------

